# New trailer



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Just picked up my new trailer...Should get my truck back this week from the body shop...Almost there!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dat's Wuts Up!


----------

